# sr20 turbo



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

I would like to go turbo, but i do not want the (i am fast as hell) intercooler look. One of the "honduh guys" said i can run a turbo without a intercooler. Is this possible and if so what kit, what to buy, and where to buy? Oh and price! clueless on turbos any help is great, thanks in advance


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

research... you cannnnn run without an intercooler....but you have a big possibility of detonation..


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I did it for awhile, just make sure that you run high octane and low levels of boost on a pretty small turbo (like my tiny tim t3 .42 trim compressor wheel .48 a/r turbine). Having an external wastegate with a 4-6 spring doesn't hurt either,which is about the max you should be pushing without an ic (a guy on sr20de did 10 with a s-afc, but that requires more knowhow/cajones then most people have.). IC is ideal though, and you can some cheap to boot (I got mine for $80 shipped.)


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

what did your"tiny tim t3" come off of. where can iget one? Would a bigger radiator help? what is a good level of boost?


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

why not just use a topmount intercooler from a blue bird, they can be found pretty easy, or a gti-r, much larger, but harder to find all the pieces for.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Those IC's won't really function well unless you have a hood scoop, and I don't think the GTI-R will even clear without a hood scoop. My tiny tim t3 came off a saab 9000, but it blew, so I'm buying another one from kbrassfi. You can find those for under 150, but then you can't use a BBDET manifold IIRC. Protech has cheap enough manifolds to make it worth your while though and the extra top end will help out a lot.


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

how much boost is it, and how much hp?
what year saab was it? I am very interested in this so give me knowledge (like turbo for dummies knowledge) hehehe.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I think it can hit like 12-14 lbs of boost, but I can't give you a number as to what that'll produce. The tuning is all. I don't know what year its from to be honest, but I think many turbo cars use that trim, so it shouldn't be hard to find. I'm also thinking that if you want a stealthy i/c, go for a dsm smic and use custom i/c piping. That should be stealth, yet fast, and those i/c are good for about 300 hp (hp is correspondent to total cfm btw.


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

thanks man !!!!


----------

